# Post all "What is wrong with the forum" issues here.



## Reznor (Dec 14, 2005)

Since the forum has crashed, there are numberous issues, such as the images.

Use this thread to post those issues and see if others have them.

Please post your general forum-related questions in the Q&C section or in this thread if they are related to forum performance.

Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2005)

^ Does this has anything to do with the thread I started? XDD

Here's my problem:

Everytime I try uploading a new avatar I get this message...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

Are you browsing your CP, or using an image upper? Try the other option. Or are they both failing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Are you browsing your CP, or using an image upper? Try the other option. Or are they both failing?




image upper???

I always use the usercp route  O_O

click on the edit avatar option, then Browse to upload it. The same I have done for the past 13 months....V_V


----------



## GSurge (Dec 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Since the forum has crashed, there are *numberous* issues, such as the images.


Found an error.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> image upper???
> 
> I always use the usercp route  O_O
> 
> click on the edit avatar option, then Browse to upload it. The same I have done for the past 13 months....V_V



XD, What I meant was, host the image, or up it, and give the link. Does that work?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 14, 2005)

ummm, some of the threads don't allow reps i think. 

this thread (example)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> XD, What I meant was, host the image, or up it, and give the link. Does that work?




well, ;___;


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

I am pretty sure rep is not working at all. I haven't been able to do it in any thread.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 14, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> XD, What I meant was, host the image, or up it, and give the link. Does that work?


Well... Kira appears to have the same problem Kyra and I were having at the Shannaro forums a little while ago (this thread). So, it most likely is a problem with the forum. If my guess is correct, most people shouldn't be able to change their avas right now.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> well, ;___;



): You'll just have to sit tight I suppose. I can imagine that that's the answer to most of this stuff - unless maybe a mod can change your ava?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> ): You'll just have to sit tight I suppose. I can imagine that that's the answer to most of this stuff - unless maybe a mod can change your ava?




I'm a patient guy, and can understand that it will take some time to get the forum back to normal, so, I'm fine for the time being ^_^

besides I change my avy so often, it would be truly bothersome to ask a mod each time >_>


----------



## Reznor (Dec 14, 2005)

Avatar problem: That's because security is tight atm XD

Rep in News stand: That isn't an error. We made it that way so people can't rep in the agony threads.

Typo: That was a bug >.>


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

Reznor always has the answers!!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 14, 2005)

No the answers have reznor.

Reznor's cells are made up of answers.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 14, 2005)

> No the answers have reznor.
> 
> Reznor's cells are made up of answers.


 How'd you find out!?!?!!


----------



## RockLee (Dec 14, 2005)

Dumb question: Whenever I click on a section of the forum, say, "House of Uzumaki," the list of threads looks realy cramped. Is it because the images have been translated into text? Just wondering.

*Flees before people yell "Well, DUH."*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 14, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Dumb question: Whenever I click on a section of the forum, say, "House of Uzumaki," the list of threads looks realy cramped. Is it because the images have been translated into text? Just wondering.
> 
> *Flees before people yell "Well, DUH."*


Yes it is.
Since the images no longer exist, it displays the image name in text instead.
The text takes up more space than the images; therefore, there is less space for everything else.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 15, 2005)

Why can't i enable my administrative options?


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 15, 2005)

What the fuck is wrong with the forums?!
i was almost at 2000 k when BAM no more nf

*Why can't i enable my administrative options?*
cause your not an admin


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 15, 2005)

I just noticed, even the checkered background behind the posts is gone... 
*tries to insert a confused smiley*

Is this technically against any law? I mean that someone hacked the site? I would also love to be filled in on as to how this was fixed and whatever happened on those other forums where the admin from NF went.

Oh and I bet this will spark plenty "I survived the NF meltdown!" sigs...


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 15, 2005)

Haunter said:
			
		

> What the fuck is wrong with the forums?!
> i was almost at 2000 k when BAM no more nf
> 
> *Why can't i enable my administrative options?*
> cause your not an admin


Perhaps he was referring to User CP? I also noticed the forum seems to still crash occasionally, as I couldn't get on here 5 minutes ago then just now they worked. Ah, it sucks the forums are like this, but I'm sure all of us will survive with some old fashioned patience.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 15, 2005)

geH, I'm having the same problem as kira, the avy upload ain't workin.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the avy restriction is because security is super high right now; at least that's what Rez said. xD =P


----------



## xeno (Dec 16, 2005)

I know that rep was disabled in the news stand, but I can't get it to work at all in any threads ....


----------



## Reznor (Dec 16, 2005)

xeno said:
			
		

> I know that rep was disabled in the news stand, but I can't get it to work at all in any threads ....


Even outside the newstand?... Screenshot?

EDIT: Never mind. I see what you mean. X_O


----------



## Shiron (Dec 16, 2005)

I just noticed something really wird with KnK (after I noticed her username wasn't all admin-like anymore in a post of her's I happened to catch)... 





Probably just a small glitch, but just making sure.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> I just noticed something really wird with KnK (after I noticed her username wasn't all admin-like anymore)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STALKER!!!! 

Hmm... I dunno. Invisible wouldn't make her profile say she's online.... 

Glitch probably.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> I just noticed something really wird with KnK (after I noticed her username wasn't all admin-like anymore)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sign here, here and, . .right here, now u can stalk legaly!  ;d


----------



## Procyon (Dec 17, 2005)

Yay for stalking!! I stalk like a gabillion people. ^_^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> I just noticed something really wird with KnK (after I noticed her username wasn't all admin-like anymore)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*notices his name was highlighted* yayy, for alphabetical order


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

> Yay for stalking!! I stalk like a gabillion people. ^_^


 If you want to stalk alot of people simultaneously, use the "Now Online list"


----------



## Id (Dec 17, 2005)

Where are the smilies? I miss them-__-


----------



## Procyon (Dec 17, 2005)

I actually might have found Dani. 





			
				Dani said:
			
		

> I looked up an inactive account from a long time ago, gave it a name change, and turned it into a human puppet for a quick giggle. Thus was born Flying Rukia.
> 
> KK had to go and IP check her just to prove to everyone how smart he is, even though it was obvious that there's only one person (me) who could manufacture an account with 1000 non-existant posts.
> 
> So I banned him for ruining my fun.



Perhaps she was logged in there?


----------



## Shiron (Dec 17, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I actually might have found Dani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with that would be.. I checked this several times before I posted it. Each time her profile said she was logged in, but the Users Online list didn't. So, it most likely was just a glitch then.

And there's still another problem. When a user is logged in (and not invisible), their profile usually says what the last part of the forum/thread they viewd was. So even if this was true, the glitch would be within her profile.

And of course, I wasn't stalking. I just was a viewing a thread and when I got to Dani's post in it, I noticed her name looked like a normal user's. I just got curious and decided to see if anything else was wrong/different and this is what I discovered.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 17, 2005)

I think I've found another problem, some of the Post Icon's don't work anymore. Like the Sharingan Eye, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Icon Disk and Yellowarrow. Or is this old news ??


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:
			
		

> I think I've found another problem, some of the Post Icon's don't work anymore. Like the Sharingan Eye, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Icon Disk and Yellowarrow. Or is this old news ??


Yeah that's part of the image problem. Thanks though.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm trying to display my avy, but it's wont show itself. To see it, you'd have to click on my name and Profile, and I don't want people to do that just to see it. This is when I upload it directly from my computer.

When I tried to use Imageshack or Photobucket, the site told me "Remote file uploads have been disabled." So that won't work, but the direct upload from my computer isn't that much better.

It shows itself only after refreshing the page, but it rarely ever shows itself at all. :/

So what's wrong?


----------



## Shiron (Dec 20, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> I'm trying to display my avy, but it's wont show itself. To see it, you'd have to click on my name and Profile, and I don't want people to do that just to see it. This is when I upload it directly from my computer.
> 
> When I tried to use Imageshack or Photobucket, the site told me "Remote file uploads have been disabled." So that won't work, but the direct upload from my computer isn't that much better.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about your Yondaime avatar? If so, I see it just fine. If not, then I guess the problem with the avatars is still in effect.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 20, 2005)

the limit for 6 pics a sig. that just sucks becuz some people want to be...more creative with the sig?

and

the thing where you cant upload an avy with the URL from a remote site


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2005)

Nevermind everyone. I managed to fix my problem through compressing it some. Now it works fine.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 1, 2006)

well something weird just happen to me.
i post a reply in naruto battledome, i think topic name was "manga spoiler kakashi and team 10 vs hidan and kakuzu". after i post, my reply suddenly become post #1. that was strange to me so i post another reply and that reply become post #2. topic starter was post #3. i refresh and nothing happen, so i went back to naruto battledome and refresh page and whole topic disapeared. i couldn't find it anywhere.i tried to use search but when i press search this is what says:
"This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between searches. Please try again in 28292740 seconds."

after that i remembered that i post reply on fan fiction forum so i wonted to see is everything ok with that but that topic was also gone (topic name was "Konoha civil war").

all this happen 30 minutes ago.
i will not post any more replys till you figure out what the hell is wrong with my stupid computer.

i tried to send this to mod but when i tried:
"This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between sending private messages. Please try again in 28026982 seconds."

i also tried to log off and then log on but nothing changed. i wasn't even sure if this topic will work.
sory for my bad english.

I JUST MAKE A THREAD IN TEHNICAL DIFFICULTIES AND TOPIC DISAPEARED. I CAN'T BELIVE.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmm is the forum in the middle of an upgrade? Since for some reason i keep having errors while im posting?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 1, 2006)

Nope im still getting hit by it :S


----------



## Haku-san (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi why it shows I have just one post and I have more?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 18, 2006)

Haku-san said:
			
		

> Hi why it shows I have just one post and I have more?


Post in some sections (Times, Newstand, Off-topic, Fanclubs) don't count.


----------



## lo-blo (Feb 13, 2006)

Um...  I'm not sure if this is the right place to post...I tried posting in the Fanclub Issues Thread about a month ago, but no one has answered or been able to help me.

For some reason, I can't open/access about half of the fanclubs (strangely enough, most of the really big or popular fanclubs). When I try to, it looks as if it's trying to load, and then it says "Done" in my status bar...but it's a blank screen. I've tried asking other members, but everyone I've talked to has said that the FCs work for them. This happens for the NaruHina, TemaShika, and Kiba FCs, just to name a few.

I don't know if you'll be able to help me, but thanks for having this thread available to help us anyway~!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 13, 2006)

ℓ??μ5 Бℓ?55?m said:
			
		

> Um...  I'm not sure if this is the right place to post...I tried posting in the Fanclub Issues Thread about a month ago, but no one has answered or been able to help me.
> 
> For some reason, I can't open/access about half of the fanclubs (strangely enough, most of the really big or popular fanclubs). When I try to, it looks as if it's trying to load, and then it says "Done" in my status bar...but it's a blank screen. I've tried asking other members, but everyone I've talked to has said that the FCs work for them. This happens for the NaruHina, TemaShika, and Kiba FCs, just to name a few.
> 
> I don't know if you'll be able to help me, but thanks for having this thread available to help us anyway~!



_What kind of connection to the Internet do you have? Dial up?_


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 14, 2006)

Why the fuck do some members have their status offline when they are online!? It's bloody scary. You can never know where they are peeping!


----------



## Leen (Feb 14, 2006)

Bootstrap Bill said:
			
		

> Why the fuck do some members have their status offline when they are online!? It's bloody scary. You can never know where they are peeping!



That's called invisible mode.  You can have it too if you want. Besides, mods can see through ghost so if a mod is there, he/she can still catch someone peeping.


----------



## vanh (Feb 14, 2006)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> That's called invisible mode.  You can have it too if you want. Besides, mods can see through ghost so if a mod is there, he/she can still catch someone peeping.


 
yeah, but not everyone is mods


----------



## Reznor (Feb 14, 2006)

> yeah, but not everyone is mods


 Oooooooooh. No wonder you've been so inactive in the mod lounge.

Anyway, I'll look into the fanclub not loading thing.


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 14, 2006)

Why do you let people have oversize Avatars? Those people who use *Art. Also those people with giant signatures, they fuck up the page!


----------



## vanh (Feb 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Oooooooooh. No wonder you've been so inactive in the mod lounge.
> 
> Anyway, I'll look into the fanclub not loading thing.


 
u don't lurk around the mod lounge just because i don't feel like it. that's all lol


----------



## lo-blo (Feb 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> What kind of connection to the Internet do you have? Dial up?



Nope, I have a high-speed cable modem.

Reznor: Thanks a lot for looking into the FC issue~!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 14, 2006)

Bootstrap Bill said:
			
		

> Why the fuck do some members have their status offline when they are online!? It's bloody scary. You can never know where they are peeping!



If that's the case, Naruto is not the anime for you. 

It adds to the whole ninja element.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 14, 2006)

I know this has probably mention a thousand times, but it seems the only thing that hasn't been fixed is when you are making a post, the spoiler tag button is gone.


----------



## UchihaSSJ (Feb 15, 2006)

there no need for this language cuz u can just say what the fork or fudge


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2006)

Bootstrap Bill said:
			
		

> Why do you let people have oversize Avatars? !


you also have 150x150 avi's, it are some of the signatures that screw up pages, but most of the oversized ones are being manually removed..


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> you also have 150x150 avi's,



_He's not talking about that, he's talking about something totally different. If you use Internet Explorer as your web browser and not FireFox, then I could show you what he means._


----------



## jkingler (Feb 15, 2006)

> there no need for this language cuz u can just say what the fork or fudge


WTFoF?! (What the fork or fudge?!)


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2006)

I used to use that kind of ava, but hef got pissed.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

I always imagine Orochimaru (the member) hissing as he speaks when I read his italic posts.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I always imagine Orochimaru (the member) hissing as he speaks when I read his italic posts.



_ssSSsssSss_

_LOL, actually I sound more like Sarutobi in real life._


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2006)

Omg!


----------



## Sayo (Feb 15, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _He's not talking about that, he's talking about something totally different. If you use Internet Explorer as your web browser and not FireFox, then I could show you what he means._


Another thing why firefox >>> IE.
ones started NF with ie and i got all sort of sounds of the adds wich i normally don't even notice..


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Another thing why firefox >>> IE.
> ones started NF with ie and i got all sort of sounds of the adds wich i normally don't even notice..



_I beg to differ. IE in its new version, has the multi tab function, just like Opera and Mozilla FireFox. As for the bothersome ads, just like there is an "Adblock" program for FireFox, there's one very similar in performance yet much more comprehensive. It's called Zone Alarm._


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> I beg to differ.


 Beg, indeed.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well it was only a matter of time before IE caught up with the new trend. With half it's users fleeing like rats on a drowning ship to the stability and usefulness of Firefox, they were *bound* to update some decent features back in.

Rez, you're being a bad monkey.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Beg, indeed.



​


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 15, 2006)

is it possible to infect the servers with a virus through the upload avatar function?


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

All right, that did it. I actually smiled today. Rep for you.

*wanders off before the rep police can catch up*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> is it possible to infect the servers with a virus through the upload avatar function?



_I guess so .. _

_Forum custom avatar upload security bypass vulnerability. A vulnerability was identified in FUDforum, which may be exploited by attackers to execute arbitrary commands. This flaw is due to an input validation error when processing uploaded avatars, which may be exploited by remote attackers to upload a specially crafted PHP script and execute arbitrary commands with the privileges of the web server._


----------



## earthshine (Feb 15, 2006)

@orochimaru: where did u get that egg?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> All right, that did it. I actually smiled today.



_Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment, or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around._  

------------------------------------------------



			
				earthshine said:
			
		

> @orochimaru: where did u get that egg?



_ I stole it from someone's pantry. _


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2006)

> Rez, you're being a bad monkey.


>      .         <


----------



## Dragonic_Ninja (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry for the n00bish post, but does anyone know any other way to change your icon other then through your User CP option?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 18, 2006)

Dragonic_Ninja said:
			
		

> Sorry for the n00bish post, but does anyone know any other way to change your icon other then through your User CP option?


Nope. The only way to change your avatar is by using your User CP.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 20, 2006)

Why are the forums going so slow? I've noticed that there are around 800 or so guests and the vast majority of them are ALL only looking at the Narutoforums main page. Is the forum being flooded or is it a server issue?


----------



## VegitaU (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, there's some MAJOR lag. I can barely get in here after 6 or 7 tries...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2006)

It's so slow, it's like having sex in treacle.


----------



## olaf (Feb 20, 2006)

forum is so slow, this LAG is killing me. I hope that our brave admin/mod team will save the day, and fix the forum.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 20, 2006)

Fantastic, looks as though things have been temporarily fixed. Glad to see things back to normal.

Edit: Well...kind of.  .__.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 20, 2006)

I think someone is trying to access the database. Let's pray they (whoever it is) don't succeed in deleting us all.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 20, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I think someone is trying to access the database. Let's pray they (whoever it is) don't succeed in deleting us all.



Well, doesn't the admin CP have like data on if and when the forum's being haxxored.

I hope you're wrong though. XD Only 40-something members online now?? Jeez!


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2006)

My theory is that the forum staff finally decided that they had the perfect solution to all those pesky members causing them all that work: get rid of the members.  I guess in an ideal world (for the staff) the only section of the forum that they would need is the Mod Lounge.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 20, 2006)

Currently Active Users: 826 (71 members and 755 guests)

Talk about a high amount of "I-am-so-cool-and-I-don't-want-to-join-NF-because-I'm-so-lazy" guests around here.


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2006)

> Talk about a high amount of "I-am-so-cool-and-I-don't-want-to-join-NF-because-I'm-so-lazy" guests around here.



The meter that counts the guests is a little screwy.  Sometimes it counts active members as guests for some reason.  That might have something to do with it.  

Hey, what the fuck is wrong with the forum?


----------



## RockLee (Feb 20, 2006)

Somebody is fucking with the forum, and without protection.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 20, 2006)

God, I thought I was going I was going to go fucking insane while waiting for the forum to finish w/ it's fuck session  -_-;


----------



## RockLee (Feb 20, 2006)

Y HULO THAR FORUMS!

R u wurkin yet?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 20, 2006)

jkingler isnt allowed to post here.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 20, 2006)

As you guys might have realized. 

I am an haxor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2006)

> As you guys might have realized.
> 
> I am an haxor.



YOU BASTARD!

-starts shaking Toilet violently-

GIVE US FORUMS BACK!!!!!


----------



## monk3 (Feb 20, 2006)

wow, can i even post without something lagging? way to go toilet


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 24, 2006)

it was a very long break
you had a hard time uploading backup apparently ^^
thanks


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 24, 2006)

it was a very long break
you had a hard time uploading backup apparently ^^
thanks


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea... The forums are playing with my message space... It won't let me store 200 anymore. Hmmm...


----------



## Lexiefaye (Feb 24, 2006)

I miss my magical ability to jump post like I had during the first NF comeback. BTW, has anyone else notice that NF timers were off (the 20th?!?) most of this thread ...


----------



## monk3 (Feb 25, 2006)

whoa, did the smilys die again? cuz my above post doesnt have any


----------



## vanh (Feb 25, 2006)

seems like i can't edit my avatar


----------



## Dommy (Feb 25, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> seems like i can't edit my avatar



Same here. 

But I know the problems will be fixed soon.


----------



## kapsi (Feb 25, 2006)

What the fuck is wrong with the forum


----------



## Dommy (Feb 25, 2006)

I can edit my avatar now! 
Thanks to the one who has fixed it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 25, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> I can edit my avatar now!
> Thanks to the one who has fixed it.



No problem.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 25, 2006)

bad post report seems to be broken


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yaar. I changed my avatar. Finally get to use this animated monster.  Heh. Now I can slow down the page load rates of dialup members1!!111 muahaa-ahaha..

Oh.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 26, 2006)

when will we be able to edit avatars 
lee is freaking me out


----------



## Shiron (Feb 26, 2006)

It's happening again... 

From this guy


Did a quick reply and my post appeared above the thread starter's. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, I just tried to upload an avatar of mine, and it wouldn't allow me to do so. Do we have to send someone on the Staff the file so that they can upload it, or is it just an isolated problem at the time?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 27, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Well, I just tried to upload an avatar of mine, and it wouldn't allow me to do so. Do we have to send someone on the Staff the file so that they can upload it, or is it just an isolated problem at the time?



I recommend that all members that have problems with their avatars/signatures, post the avatar/signature that they want uploaded in the same complain post. That way, as soon as a staff member reads his/her complain/post, s/he will upload it for him/her without further ado.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Feb 28, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> It's happening again...
> 
> From member list
> 
> ...



It seems Jump Post no Jutsu has struck again. It used to happen to my posts too but since yesterday I have transitioned from jumper to jumped. I also have noticed a peculuarity about this phenomenon. My posts keep getting jumped but only when I have been editing my own post in the meantime.


----------



## martryn (Feb 28, 2006)

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with the forums?


----------



## Continuity (Mar 1, 2006)

That's sad that people are actually attacking these forums...  

I have a question:  Can someone really nice upload an avatar for me?    The User Control Panel won't let me do it on my own.    Here's a link... let me know if I shouldn't be asking here or at all. 
You mean this one?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sure somebody has asked about this _before_, but in a _different _way:

Why is it that when lots of people post in the same thread at about the same time, the order of the posts are always so mixed up so that when someone quotes another member, that post comes before the actual post with the quote, and when someone deletes their posts, there isn't a note that the post is deleted so it looks like a member double-posted.???

wow.//that was a long question.


----------



## Continuity (Mar 1, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> I'm sure somebody has asked about this _before_, but in a _different _way:
> 
> Why is it that when lots of people post in the same thread at about the same time, the order of the posts are always so mixed up so that when someone quotes another member, that post comes before the actual post with the quote, and when someone deletes their posts, there isn't a note that the post is deleted so it looks like a member double-posted.???
> 
> wow.//that was a long question.



There are two servers you could be connected to, and one has a fast clock.  If you end up on the server with the slow clock and post at the same time as someone else who happens to be on the fast clock server, your post will be shown before theirs because the servers are syncronized.


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

kankuro the bra head FC

i welcomed him even before he posted his registration.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> i welcomed him even before he posted his registration.



wow. thats pretty fucked up.
guess you got a head start.

see? thats an example of a simpler way of asking the first part of my question.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> i welcomed him even before he posted his registration.




You're psychic, you should have your own T.V. show.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You're psychic, you should have your own T.V. show.



Haha. And it should have some corny title too.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> Haha. And it should have some corny title too.



What did you have in mind?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> What did you have in mind?



Hmmmm...still thinking. This is something that has to be well thought-over.

How about you?


----------



## Shogun (Mar 2, 2006)

it would be like don konoji in bleach!


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You're psychic, you should have your own T.V. show.


 
i guess i'm planning to lol


----------



## nibs (Mar 2, 2006)

Could somebody upload my avatar for me? I've just deleted the old avy, and can't upload a new one. Thanks!



edit: okay, forget it


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

nobody can do that but u and smods or admin. PM a smod, maybe he can do that for you.


----------



## Hinano (Mar 2, 2006)

lol im having an avvie issue too o_o wonder why..


----------



## Sayo (Mar 2, 2006)

Works perfectly for me now, maybe you should retry in a couple of hours. . .


----------



## Aman (Mar 3, 2006)

What is wrong with the staff?


----------



## vanh (Mar 3, 2006)

*20th Century Boys - volume 20ch11*

thanks a bunch , Aman


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello! What's up with with my senior membership 
all of a sudden I lost my 200 pm capacity was lowered to 50


----------



## Elric (Mar 10, 2006)

Any reason why my post count got dropped by like 30?


----------



## Aman (Mar 11, 2006)

YK, it's because the staff doesn't like you. 

Elric, it's because a thread you posted in got trashed or moved to a spam section.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 11, 2006)

I wonder when I will get the senior membership.  [/self-speaking]
I guess after this, mods are going to hate me soon.


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2006)

Post in the senior member thread or send Occa a PM.


----------



## Elric (Mar 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Elric, it's because a thread you posted in got trashed or moved to a spam section.


Shouldn't that be changed? I mean you've already posted there and then to lose them...


----------



## Dommy (Mar 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Post in the senior member thread or send Occa a PM.



Get it done finally. 
Thanks by the way.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Apr 15, 2006)

How do I put a picture in my signature? (That rythmes ^^).


----------



## lo-blo (May 11, 2006)

I posted in here once before, but I never got a response...it's okay, though, I understand that the mods are probably pretty busy. No hard feelings! 

My issue comes up when I try to open certain FCs, including The New Kiba FC and The NaruHina FC. When I try to open them, the pages look as if they're loading...then the status bar says "Done" but I'm left with a blank white page. Someone suggested clearing my browser's cookies, but I don't really know if that would help.

I'm counting on you to solve this ongoing problem! I seem to be the only one who can't access these FCs (and a few others that I can't recall). Thanks in advance for your help, and thanks for having this thread available for us!


----------



## Harlita (May 12, 2006)

I'm one of those unpopular people on the internet.
I don't mind banner ads, because I will click on ones that are interesting to me in order to assist the support of the site. 

However.

That teleflora one that drops down. That has to go. 

go go go.


Anyone know of a way I can disable those ads but not kill other flash items altogether?




			
				ℓ??μ5 Бℓ?55?m said:
			
		

> When I try to open them, the pages look as if they're loading...then the status bar says "Done" but I'm left with a blank white page. Someone suggested clearing my browser's cookies, but I don't really know if that would help.


You did try clearing cookies, though- right?


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 12, 2006)

I'm just curious about the supposed new skins. I have still yet to see the option of picking them come up. Are the servers still taking time for everyone to see them?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> I'm just curious about the supposed new skins. I have still yet to see the option of picking them come up. Are the servers still taking time for everyone to see them?



If you don't already have the new Sasuke skin, try clicking *here*.


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 12, 2006)

Ah, thanks alot, Orochimaru. So, should this stay on now until I switch or what? I was thinking saving the new index address in my favorites and the cookies should keep it on here, correct?

Edit: My "theory" seems to be working...


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks alot, Orochimaru. So, should this stay on now until I switch or what? I was thinking saving the new index address in my favorites and the cookies should keep it on here, correct?
> 
> Edit: My "theory" seems to be working...



Click *here* if you wanna switch back.


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 12, 2006)

i should have a least 70 post by now but i don't what up with my post


----------



## Shiron (May 12, 2006)

Lord of Fire said:
			
		

> i should have a least 70 post by now but i don't what up with my post


 Posts don't count in some areas (including the Fan-Clubs, The Off-Topic area, and the Academy Registration).


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 12, 2006)

thats wack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Click *here* if you wanna switch back.


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks alot Orochimaru. It seems if you just change the last part of the address, the "style" part, it works.


----------



## Keme (May 19, 2006)

I hope this is being posted in the correct place. For some reason, I am having trouble signing onto the forum's home page. After I have entered my username and password, it will continue to show that I am not logged in. However, once I click on one of the links leading to other sections of the board (say for instance this one - Technical Difficulties), it apparently shows I am logged in -- but I must use the Forum Jump selection key in order to get around the board, rather than returning to the home page and starting from there. Is it just myself or is anyone else having or had this problem?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2006)

What web browser do you use?


----------



## Keme (May 19, 2006)

I am using Internet Explorer version 6.


----------



## Keme (May 19, 2006)

I do have one question, when using Firefox will there be any conflicts with my current web browser?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2006)

The Acid Tongued Viper said:
			
		

> I do have one question, when using Firefox will there be any conflicts with my current web browser?



None whatsoever.


----------



## Keme (May 19, 2006)

All right then, I am going to try Firefox and work from there. Thanks so much for your help, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2006)

The Acid Tongued Viper said:
			
		

> All right then, I am going to try Firefox and work from there. Thanks so much for your help, I truly appreciate it.



Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

I can use IE without any problems though...


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2006)

He might have a firewall of some sort or his privacy settings on IE might be blocking cookies.


----------



## Keme (May 19, 2006)

So far it's working great. After testing it out, I was able to sign onto the forum's home page without any problems.


----------



## chauronity (May 19, 2006)

@Lord of Fire

Make your sig smaller, it's causing issues with my forums -- stretches the whole place, doesnt look good at all. So .. remove it or crop it a bit ^^;;


----------



## Harlita (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, so since the dos attack yesteday some of us are having the same problem. 

When posting a reply - it sits there.. forever, or even better - goes to a new page: /newreply.php and sits there at a blank page forever. However, if you open a new browser and look, the post is already completed. 
It's just not sending you anywhere after the post completes or doesn't give you the confirmation screen that the post was completed successfully.


Since this is multiple people (United States, Canada, UK and Poland) and both IE and FireFox are being used and two of us have even tried from different computers (OMG and YES- we cleared the damn cookies.. so dont ask, :sweat) - could someone let me know if we have residual affects from yesterday? And is it already being looked at? Thanks much - Harlita


----------



## gamecrazy345 (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't get my profile picture! I googled Shikamaru, founda picture, and copy-pasted the website url to the custom picture bar, but it keeps saying remote file uploads have been disabled! What am i doing worngg???!!!!!


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

You need to save the file to your computer, and upload it instead.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 23, 2006)

Please help me. How to create new fanclub?
Have I be on any high rank for it???


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 23, 2006)

Which Fanclub would you like to create?


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

You don't need to have any high rank, just make sure it hasn't been done by someone else and create a thread for your Fanclub in the ''Fanclubs'' section.

That easy!


----------



## sasuke_limays (Jun 25, 2006)

but i also want higher rank............


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, my PMs aren't working.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 26, 2006)

could you be a bit more specific....=/....is that you can't get to your PMs...or you aren't receiving PMs....or they aren't going through or what?


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 26, 2006)

I couldn't get to actually read them.

It's working now, so it was probably just the computer connection cutting off at that very moment or something.


----------



## Predator (Jul 16, 2006)

ehhhh yea...>> I cant view any new posts or anything... Like the things are really fucked up from my view... like here is the front page...

and when I go into a sub menu...
 ( I know it say 11:47 on my clock but I made this pic first)

see the time difference?
and second... Its almost like im invisable... occassionally my posts are there and then Boom gone... and then come back later O.o...
like most people would say in this position... RUN FOR UR LIVES!!! ALIENS HAVE TAKEN OVER!!!
>>... ahem
Nah..
more like Help please ^^


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 3, 2006)

Everyone's name is backwards.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> Everyone's name is backwards.




  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



OH NOESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

the first omen!!!

its the end for us all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 3, 2006)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> Everyone's name is backwards.



I'm getting that too, but for me only about half of the names are backwards.
Which really confuses me...


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 3, 2006)

what's with the backwards names deal it's really weird O_o


----------



## 99wattr89 (Aug 3, 2006)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> what's with the backwards names deal it's really weird O_o



There's a thread where it's explained. Sort of.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 3, 2006)

ROFL. 
The best clash ever.


----------



## haku3366 (Aug 3, 2006)

wen will the backwards names get fixed?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay, i were about to write about the backward names... Seems someone beat me to it


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 3, 2006)

99wattr89 said:
			
		

> There's a thread where it's explained. Sort of.


could you refer to a link of this thread?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 3, 2006)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> could you refer to a link of this thread?


here


----------



## Undomiel (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've got a problem with the search toolbar of the forum, after typing what I'm searching, the next page is white.  I tried many times but it never worked. Thanks a lot for response.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2006)

what exactly are you searching for?...if it's a common word like Naruto or Sasuke...there will be too many results and thus you get a white page due to overload.

In order to avoid this...use the advance search and be very specific...

A white page also appears if the item you search for is a big word or long phrase.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 7, 2006)

it'll also display a white page if your connection sucks. it'll frequently time out when you search.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2006)

^that is true as well....

it's best just to know how to use the advance search to it's fullest potential


----------



## Vicious (Sep 21, 2006)

YAH, I would like to know wtf is going on, its funny but its just too weird.!?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep the timeskip virus is back.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 21, 2006)

Time Warp ftw.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2006)

hooray for the time paradox....

just be aware of what time is is before you post.  If you notice that a post you are responding to is somehow two to three minutes in the future...your post will jump because it's impossible to have a post at !:00 responding to a post at 1:02...and it'll place your post in the appropriate spot according to the time.

damn you time paradox caused by the server time fritz....


----------



## shiru (Oct 21, 2006)

I can only get a white screen when I try to load some threads (the Sarutobi Asuma FC thread), even though I reload, wait hours, restart, etc. Other threads load fine. Did I do something wrong or something? Perhaps break a rule I should know about?


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Oct 28, 2006)

For some reason I can not use the shortcut buttons for messages. For example, the quote, link, image, and smileys don't work when you click on them.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2006)

what's wrong with forums? i have difficulties in surfing through pages. i have to refresh once or twice before i go to new page. when i post, it always gives error, again i have to refresh first then go e.g to user cp, then go back the same page, after these procedures i can see my new post. 
another one. when i want go to last page of a thread, it open the one before the last one. 
besides, the forums has been too slow recently, opening a page takes a lot of time.

no, i dont have internet speed problem. it's very high, and dont have the same problem in other forums or sites. only here.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Hmm is the forum in the middle of an upgrade? Since for some reason i keep having errors while im posting?



That was a time warp problem the board was going through earlier. It should have been fixed by now, though.


----------



## 2D (Nov 28, 2006)

Cant search, i get this message wen trying to search:


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 28, 2006)

Ya the forums going through some glitches atm.
bwahaha i have control once again >


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I posted in some threads using quick reply, but when I clicked the post button a message saying "the following errors have occured with your post" comes up (and the list is blank, there is nothing listed), then my post doesn't appear and when I go back to the forum the entire thread has disappeared!


----------



## Taxman (Nov 28, 2006)

Geg said:


> That was a time warp problem the board was going through earlier. It should have been fixed by now, though.



it's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 28, 2006)

The Blender

Howcome the first post in this thread is made by Dango while I am the topicstarter ?
This post transfered itself to the first page, I have been seeing this in the member picture discussion thread aswel.
Does that have to do with the time warp problem ?


----------



## 2D (Nov 28, 2006)

lets do the time warp againnnnnn


----------



## kaviar101 (Dec 1, 2006)

FCs wont open for me, along with some stickys.

i use a firefox browser.

HELP!!!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 1, 2006)

FC's are just like topics.

You should see them, unless its a problem on your side.


----------



## JJ (Dec 2, 2006)

Getting a white page every time I run search. Thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2006)

that is VERY common....it's nothing new.

make sure you aren't searching for very common words or long phrases and always refine your search with the advanced search


----------



## Daisy (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm trying to change the skin on the forum to the Uchiha Sasuke one, but everytime I select it nothing happens.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2006)

the part at the bottom does not work.  To change the skin, go to your user CP -> edit options, scroll down to that bottom to miscellaneous options and you'll see where to change the skin and then click "save changes"


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 2, 2006)

For some reason my post count keeps going back 875. Evertime I make a new post it'll go up 1 or 2 posts and then the next time I come back instead of my posts count being at 878 or 879 it'll be back at 875. I seriously should have 880 posts by now. What's going on?
EDIT: nvm I figured it out


----------



## JJ (Dec 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> that is VERY common....it's nothing new.
> 
> make sure you aren't searching for very common words or long phrases and always refine your search with the advanced search




I always use advanced search. Still going on and off.  It's just a glitch with this type of forum I'm guessing.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 10, 2006)

I keep getting an error when i use the (advanced) search.

The following errors occurred with your search:  
This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between searches. Please try again in 1693 seconds 

The more i wait, the less seconds to try it indicates.

What's up with this.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2006)

time warp.........


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2006)

LET'S DO THE TIME WARP AGAIN!

I love this glitch. So much comedy.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 10, 2006)

At the bottom it says Day Sprune...


----------



## The Truth (Dec 10, 2006)

Is any one having a problem viewing NF with the Intenet explorer 7.0? Its a minor issue but it does bother me little. I'm getting that "red x" thing: 

where the deleted post # should be(right next to the thread title)
where the "view post" link is in a thread
where the "multi quote this message" link is.

I think thats it, all of the functions are working but the gif( or whatever there called) isn't loading. This is a problem i've only experienced with IE7 and is a little annoying to look at. Any ideas?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2006)

get firefox.........

@T:  you mean days prune.


----------



## 2D (Dec 15, 2006)

Timewarps back again


----------



## Taxman (Dec 15, 2006)

we know....a thread was already made in Q&C about it


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2006)

TIME PARADOX!


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 27, 2006)

The Time Warp is acting up again.


----------



## Neji (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, another timewarp


----------



## sj2k (Dec 27, 2006)

well, haven't noticed one before, but time is apperantly not playing by the rules on the forum right now.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 27, 2006)

Yea, I hope they find a way to fix it .


----------



## Taxman (Dec 27, 2006)

we really can't since it's a server issue and not a forum issue......and the owner of the servers doesn't really like us that much....>__>


----------



## Tsukuy0mi (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
I can't access threads having a high number of replies when I'm logged in.
I'm only getting a blank page. Everything works fine as a guest.


*Spoiler*: _Logged in, blank page_ 




wget --load-cookies ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.xgs/cookies.txt *Miyavi ♥*
--05:52:12--  Miyavi ♥

05:52:22 (0.00 B/s) - `showthread.php?t=39397' saved [0]





*Spoiler*: _Not logged in_ 




same command, except for the --load-cookies part

    [    <=>                                                               ] 242,260      327.45K/s

05:57:24 (326.56 KB/s) - `showthread.php?t=39397' saved [242260]


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it more or does this forum sometimes lag?


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 16, 2007)

^ Yes it does lag at times. 

*Question:* Has anyone else been having problems with the "Currently Active Users" bar in threads and such? It's been really weird: sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't.

Also, has anyone been having problems with the tags? Sometimes, I can't click on the spoiler tags or the tags on the panel above my posts.

Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 16, 2007)

Jannoy said:


> ^ Yes it does lag at times.
> 
> *Question:* Has anyone else been having problems with the "Currently Active Users" bar in threads and such? It's been really weird: sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't.
> 
> ...



well for the currently active users...there was a forum error and an admin fixed it but that got rid of it


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 16, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> well for the currently active users...there was a forum error and an admin fixed it but that got rid of it



But it's still not working for me, despite all this. 

damn.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2007)

today i get god damn "FORBIDDEN" message all over. i mean everytime i try to enter to a thread or a section it gives me "FORBIDDEN" message. what's wrong? not to mention the lagging issue.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2007)

You don't have permission to access /showthread.php on this server. I get this all the time since logging on this morning, substitute this with "usercp.php, newthread.php, reply.php, I keep getting "forbidden access" on everything.

Makes me sad.


----------



## SkriK (Feb 23, 2007)

> You don't have permission to access /showthread.php on this server. I get this all the time since logging on this morning, substitute this with "usercp.php, newthread.php, reply.php, I keep getting "forbidden access" on everything.
> 
> Makes me sad.


Same here, but not all the time, just very often. It also happens to "newreply".


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 23, 2007)

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /forumdisplay.php on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.37 Server at forums.narutofan.com Port 8888


That's the message that I've been getting like 1000 times today trying to access different areas and reply to posts and User CP.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2007)

Fatal error: Direct instantiation of vB_Postbit class prohibited. Use the vB_Postbit_Factory class. in /includes/class_postbit.php on line 239.

Now this is happening far far too often.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 23, 2007)

well, it seems it is server issue. i hope it's get solved soon.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been also having that Forbidden Issue.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

The age display desapeared a time ago.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 7, 2007)

^that's not an error...it was removed during the vbupdate along with the "who's currently viewing" thing

if you want to see their age, look at their public profile


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

Aha, i got it now ^^


----------



## Garfieldfanatic (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not gonna read through 13 pages, please don't flame me if this is a repeat.

Everytime I try to post something, I get the " vBulletin Message VB Short Update." message. This essentially prevents me from doing any action on these forums. If I go and redo the entire action, sometimes it works and actually lets me post. I'm sure I'll have the same problem posting this.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 11, 2007)

Everyone was experiencing that VB update thing.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 11, 2007)

everyone is currently having that issue....

just keep on refreshing until it works....though it may cause a double post here and there.


----------



## EfrainMan (Apr 6, 2007)

Oy, there's something wrong with the search. I keep getting "HTTP 500 - Internal Server Error" and the image on the advanced search does not appear, even when I click refresh. Anyone else have this?


----------



## God of Static (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm having trouble with the search, it keeps saying it can't find any matches no matter what I type in. I typed in "naruto" and got nothing!


----------



## Taxman (Apr 13, 2007)

^it's been like that for weeks....we can't fix it at this moment.


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2007)

I tried to rep someone just now... But it won't come through. Why is that?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 30, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ^it's been like that for weeks....we can't fix it at this moment.



Do you know if Mbxx has been notified of this/is he going to do something about it in the near future?

Just wondering.


----------



## Master Scorpion (May 16, 2007)

I find difficult to search my own threads _"which Kunoichi would you like to see in Naruto team?_"

And actually I created 3 threads last week but when I look at "_Find all threads started by Master Scorpion_" those three threads are not there.

To let you know, I am very lazy searching pages by pages just to find my own threads


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 23, 2007)

Every once in awhile today I get a "correcting error" message when I try posting or viewing a thread. Refreshing fixes it but I was just wondering if this is something that should be occuring as a result of the forums being down yesterday or is it something else?


----------



## L (May 29, 2007)

I cannot access my CP, every time i try it sias that i need to log in, although ive already been.and no mader how many times i log in it says this.


----------



## Tempstar (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess this  is where I'd post this problem...

I can't see the bathhouse but I've been in the group for about 4 days now. Help meh!


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 11, 2007)

So what happened to the "members viewing" feature? I'm guessing it had something to do with the server and database errors I was getting. Right?



Tempstar said:


> I guess this  is where I'd post this problem...
> 
> I can't see the bathhouse but I've been in the group for about 4 days now. Help meh!



lol, poster who posted only for bath house.
Sorry to disappoint you, but from what I heard the +18 section here fails. Gets beat by other +18 forums by miles.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jun 20, 2007)

database error

wtf????


----------



## King Speed (Jun 22, 2007)

every time i try to goto Rules and Frequently Asked Questions in anbu central i get a 



> Database error
> The Naruto Forums database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> 
> ...



.... that's the only place it does it.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, pretty much everywhere I go, it does that database problem thing, or the 500 internal server thing at least once.
sometimes, it's more than 5 refreshes, somtimes, just one refresh.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, pretty much everywhere I go, it does that database problem thing, or the 500 internal server thing at least once.
sometimes, it's more than 5 refreshes, somtimes, just one refresh.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok.. Well hopefully this posts but, NF keeps crashin on M. Firefox, so im using I.E, anyway everytime i try to post it freezes and then crashes... Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 22, 2007)

^^^yeah.

I tried to go on, but it didn't.

21 times. before I got to the main page. 

something's amiss.


----------



## gaara12346 (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know if somebody already posted this problem or not, but my pics that I posted aren't coming up! It's REALLY making me angry! What is happening here!


----------



## gaara12346 (Jun 27, 2007)

This stinks...


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 27, 2007)

The HTTP 400 error comes up periodically so my advice is to exit your window and come back after a few seconds. 
A small problem I've been having is that Quick Post feature doesn't actually fully loads in posting. I can easily bypass this with the original post a reply though.  
Also, as I was just scanning this thread, when I try to go to the most recent page, 14, it stays at 13 no matter what I try to do. Also, the link is blah blah blah and then page=14 or however it looks. o-o Just minor problems.


----------



## KyuubiLover (Jul 15, 2007)

I know this doesn't really belong here, but since it seems to be a problem with VB... I can't access the OPHQ anymore, neither Forums nor Main Page. And I had some problems accessing NF, too. It's infurating, really. So, what's going on here?


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Jul 16, 2007)

The forum isnt displaying any pics, avatars, edit/quote-buttons etc. for me, since several days.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2007)

@Die KWGOD Die,Clear your cookies,always works for me.


----------



## Metsuki (Jul 26, 2007)

I've searched this thread for a certain issue I'm having with viewing pages, but couldn't find an answer.

Anyway, as I'm scrolling the forums, I encounter inaccessible pages. If I click a link to enter page 30, I end back at 29. Any insight as to the cause of this and what can be done to remedy it?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 26, 2007)

Metsuki K said:


> I've searched this thread for a certain issue I'm having with viewing pages, but couldn't find an answer.
> 
> Anyway, as I'm scrolling the forums, I encounter inaccessible pages. If I click a link to enter page 30, I end back at 29. Any insight as to the cause of this and what can be done to remedy it?


I'm pretty sure its because of the error.Just click the "reply" button,and read the posts from there.


----------



## Metsuki (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Pajamas. I'll try that. Any hope in it being fixed soon?


----------



## pajamas (Jul 26, 2007)

500 server error?I doubt it.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 30, 2007)

*Somethings wrong again....*

I clicked on this users avatar -> Zetsu x Hanabi FC

and it sent me here-> Prince of Tennis-National Championship

It took me like 5 clicks to get to yello'ws account...What the hells happening?


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 2, 2007)

hey im new here and everytime i try to upload a sig or an avatar i get the message, this page cannot be displayed.. i really didnt wanna start posting untill i got all my gaara stuff up, but it wont let me.. any help plz?? is it just my connection, or what??


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 3, 2007)

It said I was the only guy on here. 

and a few hours ago, I couldn't get on the forums.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 3, 2007)

my god me too!!!!^^^
oh yeah happy birthday to me,


----------



## Neko (Aug 3, 2007)

The forum is Broken.....badly


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

The recording/tracking system for the forum is stuck at (or backed up to )around 8:15 pm yesterday. Posting is working fine but nobody is online and the ordering of threads is quite messed up.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 3, 2007)

^ Yeah, the whole frozen time thing made navigating through the forums a bit confusing. >_>


----------



## player1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't see any new threads, this is fucked up.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 4, 2007)

i can't see new threads!!  
what happened??


----------



## Casyle (Aug 4, 2007)

Ohh, good, it's not my computer! *Laughs*

ALL threads look light blue, as if I'm been in them, and whenever I post they stay right where they are, not even updating that I posted in 'em, though my posts are there heh.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 4, 2007)

Is someone going to fix this shit? 

EVER?!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 4, 2007)

I actually think it's kinda cool.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 4, 2007)

Nuuu! ;___; It hurts my brain... I miss knowing WTF is going on.

*is hopeless *

-edit- I'm surprised my sig is working. I just changed it and the images are working fine.

You know, I wonder how the higher-ups are doing... >.> If I was an admin, I'd be all, "Fuck you, Christ_On_A_2x4! Fuck you and your n00b self! " And then I'd have coffee.


----------



## hiko (Aug 4, 2007)

Another member with problems viewing threads here: Basically I can't see any of the non-sticky threads in the Konoha Telegrams forum. The sticky threads I can see fine.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2007)

I thought it was just me


----------



## gomen (Aug 4, 2007)

I cant see any new threads and nothing I post either.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 5, 2007)

So when is this going to be fixed is my question


----------



## neko-sennin (Aug 5, 2007)

48 hours and counting... I'd be willing to put up with another day of the board being down if it would actually be _functional_ when I return...

EDITED TO SAY: If everything's frozen, perhaps the admins just aren't _aware_ that anyone's posted since August 2nd? It's possible...


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 5, 2007)

Maybe. That means there only going to the main page and not acutally lookin at threads... But im sure if they saw that no one has "posted since the 2nd" then something is probably going on.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 5, 2007)

_Look, don't they care? Will they not even try? I emailed Webmaster with no reply at all...this is getting to me...I loved the HOU...and now this...
__________________
.._


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (Aug 5, 2007)

I was thinking it was just my computer as well!! But this really sucks... When do you guys guess it'll be fixed??


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2007)

When will it be back


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I was trying to figure out what happened to the Isane Bleach coloring project...and now I am trying to figure out what is happening to the NF forums.....they seem to have gone down at the same time.


----------



## Batman (Aug 5, 2007)

BWAHAHAH I'm the only one on the Naruto Forums. Now I have all the time in the world to read the posts. 


oh no. My glasses! No! And there was time Now! (-_-|||)


----------



## ShmeeLeeMaster (Aug 5, 2007)

I thought it was my comp too. hehe guess its happening to everyone.


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 5, 2007)

I wonder if the forums have been hacked.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 5, 2007)

what the hell is wrong man ain't they even gonna bother fixin this
it's a major pain in the a** if the admins can hear me(please fix the problem)before you lose members


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope they fix it!  

I feel so imcomplete without knowing what's going on in the wonderful world of NARUTO!! D:


----------



## Aavion (Aug 5, 2007)

What's up with the frozen thing?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2007)

Shit sucks.


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Aug 5, 2007)

Um . . . dude OMGWTF ROFCMAO, the forums are teh BROEKD . ..  booo . .. . hissss.  . . . LOOK'it the bones. . . muwahaha anyone here?


----------



## Alucard (Aug 5, 2007)

i thought by clearing the cache and cookies..this would solve it lol..


----------



## Davit (Aug 6, 2007)

does anyone know when this will be fixed


----------



## Batman (Aug 6, 2007)

relax, ish happens, just do something else for a while ^_^ if it really bothers you.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Aug 6, 2007)

It's fixed for me now.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Nov 29, 2007)

Um. Threads in FCs aren't working. >.> The "page 1, 2, 3, etc." options have disappeared, and clicking on the title brings up nothing. Is it just me?

edit: It's in all sections, except this one.


----------



## Heero (Nov 29, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> Um. Threads in FCs aren't working. >.> The "page 1, 2, 3, etc." options have disappeared, and clicking on the title brings up nothing. Is it just me?
> 
> edit: It's in all sections, except this one.


you must be in hybrid mode, i think that takes away the pages.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Nov 30, 2007)

Ohhh, okay. Thank you. ^^


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok here is a forum issue. Now that our reputation shows who gave it out in USerCp, the FAQ post about reputation should be changed.

Because teh FAQ post about reputation says you won't know who gave it to you.


----------



## Sasuke_Fan (Dec 16, 2007)

Whenever I make a reply the formatting buttons don't work, It's like they're frozen. I can't delete or edit my messages either.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (Dec 18, 2007)

Self can't see House of Uzumaki?
And whenver self tries, by logging out, and logging in on HoU, it gives the message you get if you try to post after having logged out.


----------



## Heero (Dec 19, 2007)

Uchiha Min-no-ko said:


> Self can't see House of Uzumaki?
> And whenver self tries, by logging out, and logging in on HoU, it gives the message you get if you try to post after having logged out.


sounds like you got section banned.

lol b&.



Sasutard said:


> Whenever I make a reply the formatting buttons don't work, It's like they're frozen. I can't delete or edit my messages either.


hmm try clearing your cache that sounds like the problem. since the buttons are working fine for me.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay. Thanks.
Who would I talk to about it?


----------



## Heero (Dec 19, 2007)

Uchiha Min-no-ko said:


> Okay. Thanks.
> Who would I talk to about it?


Try pm'in an Smod/mod for an answer they will tell you when you ban date should be lifted or you could try pm'in an admin but that would take longer for a answer.


----------



## Uchiha Min-no-ko (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks again. ^____^


----------



## Kat Lee (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, uh, sometimes when I come to here all I see is the picture of Naruto at the top, an ad and that dark black/gray background we have. what's wrong?


----------



## Nagato-chi (Jan 2, 2008)

how come in "naruto fanworks" i can see the images they post on the threads but after a long time i can't see them anymore why is that happening, is that a forum problem


----------



## Mr.Jones (Jan 2, 2008)

yea the forum was fuckin up on me to but its all cool now


----------



## Nagato-chi (Jan 2, 2008)

you mean it'll return to normal soon?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

SuperSurivor said:


> you mean it'll return to normal soon?



Yes, the forum should return to normal as it always does. The forum was experiencing some server errors yesterday.


----------



## Nagato-chi (Jan 2, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Yes, the forum should return to normal as it always does. The forum was experiencing some server errors yesterday.


so i can view the pics again when it returns to normal?


----------



## -Deidara- (Jan 5, 2008)

threads dont update for me, threads that were new yesterday, are still new for me today, its really gay.


----------



## gys (Mar 12, 2008)

This forum seems to be having quite a few technical problems (over the last week). For a while I couldn't even connect. And then when I was able to connect, but there was no response returned... Once I was able to connect, this is some of the output I got from wget.

$ wget forums.narutofan.com
--21:51:23--  forums.narutofan.com
           => `index.html'
Resolving forums.narutofan.com... 213.239.222.208, 213.239.222.209, 213.239.222.
212, ...
Connecting to forums.narutofan.com|213.239.222.208|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in
 headers.
Retrying.

--21:55:47--  forums.narutofan.com
  (try: 2) => `index.html'
Connecting to forums.narutofan.com|213.239.222.208|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in
 headers.
Retrying.

--22:00:12--  forums.narutofan.com
  (try: 3) => `index.html'
Connecting to forums.narutofan.com|213.239.222.208|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in
 headers.
Retrying.

--22:05:20--  forums.narutofan.com
  (try: 4) => `index.html'
Connecting to forums.narutofan.com|213.239.222.208|:80... failed: Connection tim
ed out.
Connecting to forums.narutofan.com|213.239.222.209|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 
$ date
Wed Mar 12 22:12:19 EST 2008


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 12, 2008)

This happens all the time
There's a problem with the server.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 25, 2008)

Massive amount of lag, although it isn't a serious annoyance.


----------



## Kat Lee (May 2, 2008)

Wat's wrong with my avatar? I'm no sure if you cae it but even if I upload a new avatar it shows up as a 404 not found or it comes up as some virus scanning thingy? what's wrong? and is it just me?


----------



## CountFloyd (May 2, 2008)

Well your avatar is fine on my end.

Its a cat right?


----------



## Kat Lee (May 2, 2008)

yesut sometimes it's a 404 not found or a virus scan...


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 14, 2008)

Maybe it is your photo hosting website. You should try a new one.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 23, 2008)

There are people in Fanclubs that dont have a post count at all, and are basically veterans and well respected.. I think I also remember the mod paramecetyl boy who had only 2 posts at one point (Never knew people can be mods with two posts O_O)


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Yea, I am having that problem too.  Everytime I go to open a new thread or change the current forum I'm in I keep getting logged out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2008)

I am getting constantly logged out, I can't do shit. 

And super timewarps, once again.

(this was actually posted at 10:00 ._. )


----------



## Starrk (Jun 2, 2008)

It keeps logging me off.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 4, 2008)

I just randomly wrote a message for a rep, and the add reputation button gave me no feedback at all.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 21, 2008)

The view post button in quotes don't show up  and sometimes the banner for the skin is a X.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 11, 2008)

My avatar isnt uploading properly.  I go to edit avatar, choose one I just made, I saved it as both jpg and png, I go browse, find it, click the custom avatar little button thing, then click save, but it doesnt save, the only thing it does is delete whatever is in the "browse" section there (D:\Pictures\mildly autistic freak.png) that happens to be where it's saved under.

oO.... it doesnt refresh or reload the screen, just does that.  when I click multaple times it will load a different screen saying upload failed, but of course it says that because the instant I click save once, anything in that box is deleted.... oO....

edit: it seems it was just an IE issue >.<, firefox had no problem.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 12, 2008)

@ modern day portia - posts don't count in FC sections.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 6, 2008)

For some reason I can't rep people while using my desktop computer.  When I click the button nothing happens.  The pointer turns into the hand when I move over the rep button though.

Also for some reason, my account won't stay logged in on my desk top.  It used to be that I was always logged in, even if I turned my comp off or restarted it, etc.

Neither of these are really that important.  I just wanted to know if there was a quick fix or something.  If not, that's fine, I can deal with it.


----------



## Kraker2k (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure where to post this but I keep on getting this error with embedded youtube videos:



> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



Embedded videos work in Internet Explorer 7 but not in Firefox 3.

I have installed flash but even so it still won't work.


Edit: The thing is, I had just recently reformatted the computer so I had newest version of flash installed but it seems that had some kind of bug, I fixed the problem by installing a slightly older release of flash.

Edit 2: It seems the fix only works for videos in spoiler tags, videos that are just embedded in the open still give me an error.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 17, 2008)

For some reason the rep button does not work for me. I click it and get nothing.....did i do something wrong or is it the forum? I think if did something wrong, I would have been PM"ed about it,right? And i was not so i think its is either my comp or the forum.........


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> For some reason the rep button does not work for me. I click it and get nothing.....did i do something wrong or is it the forum? I think if did something wrong, I would have been PM"ed about it,right? And i was not so i think its is either my comp or the forum.........


Right click and select "Open in a new tab" Does that work?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep, it does. Thanks!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

No prob man. Sometimes the cache overload causes the pop up to not appear right. When you restart your comp that should correct itself. 

Well, or you could clear your cache if you knowhow.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 20, 2009)

hi,i'm trying to change my avatar, but when i plug the new img link and hit save it doesn't do anything, won't do anything when i hit save, anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2009)

Avatars can only be loaded from your computer, not an internet URL.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 20, 2009)

Adee said:


> Avatars can only be loaded from your computer, not an internet URL.



even a img from photo bucket? so save to my pictures and hit the browse button then hit save?

also why is like that? because my current avatar is from a photobucket link? btw if i haven'y mentioned it thanks for helping me


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2009)

It's just the way mbxx/tazmo (the forums' sadmins) made it, though one would have to ask an admin if they have the option to enable those avatars and if so why they haven't used it.

Yup, you gotta save on your machine then load. Also it must be a jpeg/gif or png only I think and not bigger than the limit specified for regular, non senior users. 

And welcome


----------



## Jagon Fox (May 22, 2009)

for some strange reason when i clicked on the Akatsuki Skin I see part of it and there's rows that say tinypic tm this image or video has been moved or deleted on the top bottom and  kind of in the middle of the page.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Internet explorer jams sometimes because one of the ADs has a invalid javascript keeping messing up my browser because of it, I live in the netherlands so probably the same region as germany and such, but it's a annoying bug and I hope one of the mods can notify the host of the Ad's for it so I won't get error everytime that ad is displayed making my browser close


----------



## Garfield (Jul 16, 2009)

Jagon Fox said:


> for some strange reason when i clicked on the Akatsuki Skin I see part of it and there's rows that say tinypic tm this image or video has been moved or deleted on the top bottom and  kind of in the middle of the page.


I think Mbxx is going to rehost the skin images on the website sometime from what I read of Shroomsday's thread in chatterbox sometime back. I don't know if the problem's solved as I have already blocked and disabled images from NF but I'll just say that till then, using firefox and adblocking said images is best option...


Zorokiller said:


> Internet explorer jams sometimes because one of the ADs has a invalid javascript keeping messing up my browser because of it, I live in the netherlands so probably the same region as germany and such, but it's a annoying bug and I hope one of the mods can notify the host of the Ad's for it so I won't get error everytime that ad is displayed making my browser close



Official ad report thread: *here*

I wouldn't trust them getting to it anytime soon though. Better solution is to use firefox instead and adblock the annoying ad...


----------



## DeIdeal (Aug 2, 2009)

I couldn't come up anything to search this with, so I'll just post it here. Is it a known problem that the forums' Akatsuki-theme is not working? Some parts have "Tinypic: this image has been moved or deleted."-boxes instead graphics.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 2, 2009)

DeIdeal said:


> I couldn't come up anything to search this with, so I'll just post it here. Is it a known problem that the forums' Akatsuki-theme is not working? Some parts have "Tinypic: this image has been moved or deleted."-boxes instead graphics.



Read through this thread
Link removed

I'm sure you'll get your answer some where out of it.


----------



## 4espada (Aug 2, 2009)

this may have already been addressed but the kiba icon and the default sakura avatar are not working. i would have mentioned sooner but couldnt find this place so i started a thread about it and one guy told me how to get here. anyway, just thought id bring it to your attentions if it has not already been.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a problem with...VMs and posts. They don't show up. Especially VMs. I'm notified about them but when I go on my profile the VM  isn't there. It appears though if I refresh the page a couple of times. Same problem with posts.


----------



## Dango (Aug 3, 2009)

^ I had that problem as well, along with the new post function. 
It would give me a vbulletin message telling me to check the recent posts in the last 24 hours or something, and it would show i was logged off.

If i click on the naruto banner i'm taken to index and i'm logged in though.

My browser crashed afterwards and now the forums works perfectly, oddly.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 3, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I have a problem with...VMs and posts. They don't show up. Especially VMs. I'm notified about them but when I go on my profile the VM  isn't there. It appears though if I refresh the page a couple of times. Same problem with posts.



I have the same issue I posted today as last person in the Dutch talking topic
but yet it says last person who replied is someone else and it keep saying in my User CP that there is a new post in the Dutch Language topic, but everytime I check its just the same old post, but my post wich should be the last one dissapears and sometimes its there when I relog NF

it is really strange I tried reloading and all other options I could think of
but the post errors seems to stay =/


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems the problem has disappeared here. 

I just restarted the computer and now it's back to normal.  I suggest you try that. It's probably a problem with the cache? or something like that...god knows. The most important thing is that it works. 


Edit : It's back.  I can't really understand what the problem is.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 3, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Seems the problem has disappeared here.
> 
> I just restarted the computer and now it's back to normal.  I suggest you try that. It's probably a problem with the cache? or something like that...god knows. The most important thing is that it works.
> 
> ...




I tried that but seems even restarting aint fixing my problem =/
the posts still seems being missing and all the errors


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I noticed. I think we should pm a mod or admin and tell them about this. Or hope that one of them's gonna check this thread soon.

It's really nerveracking to have to post in this conditions.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 3, 2009)

I have same problem as well.. I notified some of the mods about it.. and they put a notice about it saying we should try F5 etc.. I wonder when it will be completely OK.


----------



## Elle (Aug 3, 2009)

Having the refresh problems as well.  Must press F5 in order to see current posts and sometimes need to press it several times.  

After deleting my internet cache [and also rebooting] the problem is only cleared up until I post again and then the CP and pages I've posted on are again frozen from when I last posted and only F5 helps the situation.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Aug 3, 2009)

F5 hasn't helped me.. Plus, when I go to the OOC Lounge in the Roleplaying section, it logs me out, in ONLY that section. So I can't post in there at all. I even log in there, and check the "remember me" box, and when the page reloads, I'm still logged out.


----------



## Axekick (Sep 2, 2009)

I dunno if this is the right place to post this or not but it seems like almost 1/2 off the emoticons are dead due to photobucket bandwith issues.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2009)

^ here


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 3, 2009)

I would like to add someone to my ignore list, but their name contains special characters and so the user control panel won't recognize it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 3, 2009)

Go to their page and under their Profile Picture there's this little option panel called "User Lists" lick on that and add user to your ignore list.

Thank delirium for reminding me of this one a while back.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 4, 2009)

You know, I've never noticed this because I run Firefox usually and Firefox seems to replace the image that appears when you quote posts with a link that says "View Post", but whatever image is supposed to be there is broken.  I only noticed because when FF refused to run and I used Google Chrome, I saw all these broken image links in quoted posts and I had to force FF to run to confirm it wasn't just my imagination.


----------



## Trias (Mar 20, 2010)

Is anyone having problems with Search option? No matter what I search, I get no matches. Even if I write "a" and search from user "Trias" I get nothing, for example. Started today.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 24, 2010)

What the hell has been up with the forum for the past couple days? The forum was down a hell of a lot today.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 24, 2010)

They are trying to fix some issues with the site,
So they take down the site while they try to fix them


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 25, 2010)

Its still happening though. Still problems loading...shouldn't there big a big message saying 'locating to new server'?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 25, 2010)

Is not a server issue brah
Is far more complicated 
Relax and let them take care of it.


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2010)

hi there jus one question
why is it everytime i put a youtube video up it shows just the embedded codes and not the video itself? i put the youtube tags around it and when i preview the comments its fine but when i post it it just turns to the codes again can someone help me out


----------



## Smitty (Jun 17, 2010)

Insane Samurai said:


> hi there jus one question
> why is it everytime i put a youtube video up it shows just the embedded codes and not the video itself? i put the youtube tags around it and when i preview the comments its fine but when i post it it just turns to the codes again can someone help me out



Are you using the embed code from youtube? That is HTML and is not allowed.

Quote my post to see how I did it.

[YOUTUBE]AMAA0dfZRsU[/YOUTUBE]

The code between the tags is taken from the URL.


----------



## Soca (Jun 17, 2010)

Smitty said:


> Are you using the embed code from youtube? That is HTML and is not allowed.
> 
> Quote my post to see how I did it.
> 
> ...



oooooo ok thank you so much


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh God, not enough space...


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 27, 2010)

Help! I can't get to the NF main page! When I try I get this


Is this something with the forum or my computer? I installed some updates yesterday. I am confused :S

if it's the updates i'm uninstalling them asap


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 27, 2010)

^ Looks to be a forum problem.


----------



## Sunagakure (Jun 27, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> Help! I can't get to the NF main page! When I try I get this
> 
> 
> Is this something with the forum or my computer? I installed some updates yesterday. I am confused :S
> ...



Restart your computer.

Also, here is what one of the Administrators said:


Taxman said:


> whoops...accidentally posted with the test dupe hurrrrr
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...


----------



## ragnara (Jun 27, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> Help! I can't get to the NF main page! When I try I get this
> 
> 
> Is this something with the forum or my computer? I installed some updates yesterday. I am confused :S
> ...



Use a link without a ? behind the php (don't click the big picture) to get around the problem. Working links are under the picture on every page.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 27, 2010)

Err said:


> Restart your computer.



It didn't work. It still does the same thing 



ragnara said:


> Use a link without a ? behind the php (don't click the big picture) to get around the problem. Working links are under the picture on every page.



This link gives me the same thing. Did you mean use the links near top that are like Naruto Forums > Anbu Central > etc..? cuz that is what i was using. 




It's weird, I can get to the right page if I erase everything in the address bar after    

This just started today so I'm going to blame the updates I installed last night. I'm going to uninstall them now. I'll let you know if it fixes the problem. Thank you all for your help


----------



## ragnara (Jun 27, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> This link gives me the same thing. Did you mean use the links near top that are like Naruto Forums > Anbu Central > etc..? cuz that is what i was using.


Yes those ones.



> It's weird, I can get to the right page if I erase everything in the address bar after
> 
> This just started today so I'm going to blame the updates I installed last night. I'm going to uninstall them now. I'll let you know if it fixes the problem. Thank you all for your help



I have the same problem right now even though it's not much of a problem unless I use the picture by accident. It has to be either a forum problem or a Firefox bug since that's the only thing I updated since yesterday.

I was able to completely solve the problem by deleting Firefox's cache.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jun 27, 2010)

The updates I installed refused to be deleted, but the main page is opening normally now. I didn't delete my cache or anything. ...at least it's fixed.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jun 28, 2010)

Whenever I choose the "Subscribe to this thread" option I get the following message:

You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never

Can anyone help?


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello. Whenever I try to input a you-tube video here in this forum and posted it it always shows the code and not the video. Do you have anyways to input a you-tube code here in this forum? Please guide me to a proper know how, Thanks

Oh yeah i forgot that this is the youtube video.





Does anyone knows how to input a category for a blog here? thanks


----------



## Smitty (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote my post to see how to do it.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jul 12, 2010)

Is there something wrong with the thingy that lets you put in youtube MP3s? It used to work fine, but now any time I try it I get something weird. Look at my sig and you'll see what I mean. 

It isn't the player anymore, it's a little strip of the picture in the video. Click on it and it takes you to the yt video. 

It's been doing this for at least 2 weeks now. I stopped using it, but I put one in so you could see it


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 14, 2010)

it plays for me tenshi. it could be your browser


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jul 14, 2010)

Really? Does it still  look like the controls at the bottom of a yt video for you? It doesn't for me:S


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 23, 2010)

I dont want it to sound as if Im a know-it-all, but this server is full with glitches that hasnt been set up right.


----------



## Мoon (Jul 24, 2010)

King Arthur said:


> I dont want it to sound as if Im a know-it-all, but this server is full with glitches that hasnt been set up right.



Clarify. because I haven't experienced any "glitches" lately.

Edit: And, this could be due to your browser.


----------



## nanni (Aug 7, 2010)

I just got a 
"502 Bad Gateway
----------------
nginx"
When i signed on nf and when i clicked on nf cafe. What happened?

Edit: and just now when I tried to post this.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 12, 2010)

*Bandwidth Exceed.*

Hmmm, it seems like I can't visual some of the smiley's such as this one --> 

It turns out to be a problem with Photobucket, and instead of the smiley, I see:



Any suggestions why?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2010)

Because whoever uploaded the Smilies and stuff, have gone over the Free Limited MB allowed.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2010)

They should probably fix that, can't see the banner at the top either.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2010)

Theyre working on it.


----------



## JJ (Sep 12, 2010)

Thread about images.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 12, 2010)

*im getting this message*

im getting this message


> upgrade to pro today
> bandwidh exceeded
> photobucket



I can see some images but others have this big sqaure with the quoted part


----------



## Proxy (Sep 12, 2010)

You're not the only one. Give it time. I figure the icons will be re-uploaded soon enough.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 12, 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 21, 2010)

the search is acting up again.  it was working fine up until this past month.  thank you


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 14, 2010)

thesh00ter said:


> the search is acting up again.  it was working fine up until this past month.  thank you



Yes. Dont know if it was fixed and broke again or it was never fixed but the serach function is always giving, "no results found" like it even tried...lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2011)

The forum is still runing very slow for me today and I don't seem to be the only one who's been slow and with database errors.
This comes and go I don't care much, just thought it could matter since y'all  havin all the mods runin around doin the Great Prune n'all.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm also getting database errors.


Please update the forum.


----------



## Prostrikerlama (Jan 12, 2011)

im new here and i got a problem, only one post is showing up on each page.


----------



## Sunnyfox (Jan 15, 2011)

i got the same problem...i try to see in faq or rules but i dont know what cause this or what can change that ... help please..


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, I created a thread yesterday, titled "One Piece vs Naruto" and everytime I tried opening the thread through google, it says I am not allowed to view it. I'm not sure but did they delete my post/poll/thread?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 22, 2011)

Please post your general questions in  or in  if they are related to forum performance.

Thanks.


----------

